
Wire Chat App is now actually close-sourced - barnaby1
https://github.com/caura/wire/issues/10
======
jolsen1249
I've used the same Wire's repo (wireapp one). also agree that their code
practices are good ones. I never quite dug that deep though (we are a large
company and decided to build our own chat), so can't comment on the bulk of
the issue. Sounds like a major pain.

